

I own a popular domain - for China. What to do? - chinastartup

I registered a .com domain 12 years ago which is a popular, two-word chinese expression. I have used it for various projects (in english) but I now want to make the best use of this domain which has nothing but an index page. It gets 300 uniques a month, 90% from China and essentially all direct traffic, so nothing from search engines.<p>Given the issues with internet in China, I am avoiding anything with user-generated content that could get me in trouble with censors. I have two ideas right now that I am considering but I was hoping for input from the HN crowd. I am looking for an idea that could generate real money on an ongoing basis so adsense or content farming is not an option.<p>P.S. I have access to mandarin-speaking web designers and freelancers.<p>Thank you.
======
dclaysmith
You might get some advice if you put up the domain name--or at least an
English translation. The only real relevant discussion would _if_ your
particular domain name lends itself to any particular business b/c 300 uniques
not a massive number of unique direct visitors.

Any reason not to share the domain?

~~~
chinastartup
I would prefer for this thread not to turn up if people google the domain
since I've had some startups in the US ask to buy it (I'd prefer not to sell).

I guess it is difficult to solicit advice without revealing the name.

